# heat transfers- winnie the pooh, where can i get them?



## davethemagicguy (Sep 28, 2010)

I need heat transfers of winnie the pooh. Where can I get those?


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

try Pro World they may have them.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Highly protected. You may have trouble finding licensed ones. If you find bootlegged ones, travel at your own risk. Disney takes its licensing very seriously. ProWorld would be a very good place to start. I cannot tell you for a fact that they will have them.


----------



## Windmill (Jul 15, 2009)

Morning. If you are doing for production, IMHO, , I would not. Severe copyright problems.
 If you are doing for yourself and not selling, sometimes you can find them at JoAnn's or places like that. Good luck! Jerri


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

hi

as others have said, you really need to be careful about including Disney images and likeness. These images are copyrighted and you need to have permission from Disney to use them. Disney licenses these out for a reason. It wants to insure the "Disney" brand isn't represented in the wrong way.

-Alan


----------

